# ZMA use



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

With so many supplements on the market and the marketing around them its hard to find the good ones from the well marketed ones. I am carious of what real world results are with ZMA.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

It will help in not becoming zinc deficient while lifting and it will also aid sleep that will help you grow.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 20, 2003)

So far this poll is not going so well  1 of each ... oh well I guess its one of those works for some and not for others kind of supplements.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 20, 2003)

You needed one more option - "used it and it produced "some" positive results. I had to say good but in reality it was minor to moderate.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 20, 2003)

i think there's too much hype.It's alright, but nothing spectacular. agree with OD


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 20, 2003)

Thats is a good point OD ... next poll I post I make sure to try and cover more areas. Maybe a scale of 1 - 10 poll??  an option being for each number.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

Most people new to supps think that if they take ZMA it will make them have big muscles. This is not what it is intended for. To say it doesn't work is not fair. It does what it was intended to do, which is aid in Zinc supplementation (heavy lifting depletes it) and aid deep sleep to aid better growth. You might not see results, but you will get them over a period of time. IMO, it is a supp worth taking.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2003)

I think it's a worthwhile supplement, I take it every night. It promotes sleep and I am sure that the extra minerals do me good!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

I take it and it seems to be working


----------



## heeholler (Oct 18, 2003)

ZMA will not help promote sleep. It will help you sleep deeper and help elevate testosterone levels. It is also supposed to make dreams more vivid [does for me anyways].
Also, if you take ZMA, take it first before you have a meal containing calcium as calcium will block the absorption on ZMA. So take your ZMA first about 20 to 30 mins prior to your final meal such as cottage cheese before you go to bed.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2003)

Umm...Hee...

You're suppose to take it on an empty stomach and 30 to 45 min. before bedtime


----------



## heeholler (Oct 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Umm...Hee...
> 
> You're suppose to take it on an empty stomach and 30 to 45 min. before bedtime


Taking ZMA 30 to 45 minutes on an empty stomach prior to bedtime is correct. If You take ZMA take it first prior to meal containing calcium.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 18, 2003)

I feel stupid saying this but I never heard of it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2003)

Don't feel stupid Firestorm..

You are stupid 


Seriously though......I like it....it's not expensive..try it out.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 19, 2003)

Sounds wonderful but WHAT IS IT???  What does it do?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

Here you go Fire


ZMA??? 
Sleep and muscle support with zinc & magnesium


·Promotes restful, restorative sleep
· Supports healthy levels of insulin-like growth factor (IGF-1)
· Enhances muscle strength and endurance
· Patented SNAC??? formula


      ZMA??? is a synergistic combination of zinc, magnesium and vitamin B6, specifically designed to enhance muscle strength, endurance, healing and recovery from exercise. Taken before bedtime, ZMA??? promotes deeper, more restful sleep, which is when maximum healing, and muscle growth takes place. ZMA??? consists of a unique covalently-bound complex of zinc, magnesium and aspartic acid, which enables the magnesium and zinc to reach the bloodstream at the same time so that the desired synergistic effect can be obtained.  
ZMA??? Promotes Restful, Restorative Sleep
ZMA??? has been developed to enhance recovery by improving sleep efficiency. ZMA??? is reported to effectively enhance sleep and is recommended to be taken 30-60 minutes before bedtime. Healing, anabolic hormone production and muscle growth are maximized during sleep, so quality sleep is extremely important to all of us.

Clinically Proven Effectiveness for Strength Training
ZMA??? has been used by dozens of world-class Olympic and professional athletes and bodybuilders, including members of the Super Bowl Champion Denver Broncos and Miami Dolphins football teams. It is also the only non-steroidal, all-natural zinc and magnesium supplement clinically-proven to increase free testosterone levels, insulin-like growth factor (IGF-1) and strength training in athletes. In a recent double-blind, placebo-controlled study conducted with NCAA college football players, researchers at Western Washington University found that eight weeks of nightly supplementation with ZMA???:


-Increased plasma zinc levels 29.1%, while placebo levels decreased 4.4% (a 33.5% difference)
-Increased plasma magnesium levels 6.2%, while placebo levels decreased 9.2% (a 15.4% difference)
-Increased total testosterone levels 32.4%, while placebo levels decreased 10.5% (a 42.9% difference)
-Increased free testosterone levels 33.5%, while placebo levels decreased 10.2% (a 43.7% difference)
-Increased IGF-1 levels 3.6%, while placebo levels decreased 21.5% (a 25.1% difference)
-Increased muscle strength 11.6%, while placebo strength increased only 4.6% (a 2.5-fold difference) 


Regular Price:  $24.95  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DSP Program Price:
  $13.46  

 Zinc for Cellular Growth and Tissue Health
Zinc is an anabolic mineral required for the production of growth hormone and testosterone, which promote healing and growth. In addition, zinc helps reduce fatigue by minimizing the build-up of lactic acid in muscle tissue. Zinc is also necessary for the maintenance of a healthy immune system. 
Magnesium for Energy Production and Neuromuscular Function
Magnesium aids in the transport of oxygen to muscle tissue, which promotes strength, endurance and relaxation. Magnesium also activates enzymes necessary for the metabolism of carbohydrates and amino acids. 


 ZMA??? for Low Energy and Muscle Health
Unfortunately, zinc and magnesium deficiencies are common, and physical activity can increase the need for these important minerals. Numerous studies show that exercise and stress result in significant losses of zinc and magnesium. According to USDA researchers, when exercise-enhanced mineral losses are coupled with inadequate dietary intakes, athletes are at special risk to mineral deficiencies. For those struggling with low energy and fatigue, supplementation of zinc and magnesium may be especially beneficial. 
ZMA??? was designed to optimize the absorption and availability of zinc and magnesium during peak times of muscle growth. Both the zinc l-monomethionine and zinc/magnesium aspartate in ZMA??? are unique and highly bioavailable forms of these minerals. The zinc l-monomethionine is absorbed in the front part of the small intestine at the mineral receptor sites, while the zinc/magnesium aspartate is absorbed in the back of the small intestine via an active transport mechanism. In addition, the zinc/magnesium aspartate in ZMA??? consists of a unique covalently-bound complex of zinc, magnesium and aspartic acid, which enables the magnesium and zinc to reach the bloodstream at the same time so that the desired synergistic effect can be obtained. The addition of vitamin B6 further increases the absorption and utilization of both zinc and magnesium. 

ZMA??? for Healthy IGF-1 Levels
Insulin-like growth factor (IGF-1) is an anabolic hormone that decreases as we age. During this aging process, there tends to be a progressive decline in protein synthesis, lean body mass, bone mass, and an increase in fat mass. Growth hormones are essential substances produced in the body that help maintain muscle tissue, and support proper body function. Deficiencies in growth hormones may result in fatigue, impaired cognition, muscle weakness, and even emotional imbalance. In healthy individuals, most growth hormones are secreted during the deep sleep cycle. For those who are unable to reach this restorative sleep phase, hormonal deficiencies may result. ZMA??? naturally promotes the deep sleep cycle, where healthy levels of IGF-1 are produced. 



Ingredients:

Quantity: 90 Capsules 
Daily Use: Men take 3 capsules (women take 2 capsules) daily, preferably on an empty stomach, 30-60 minutes before bedtime 
Pill Size: Medium capsule 
Shelf Life: 2 Years 
Inactive Ingredients: Gelatin (capsule) and Magnesium Stearate 
Initial Source: Derived from inorganic minerals that are chelated with amino acids 
Processing: Raw materials are blended and encapsulated. 
Contains No: Salicylates, sugar, salt, yeast, wheat, gluten, corn, soy, milk, egg, preservatives, or artificial colors 
Drug Interactions: None known


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Babsie thank you very very much love!!!!!  You sold me  on it.  I'll give it a whirl.  High fives and a slap on the rump kiddo!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Uh shucks Fire.   

I think you'll like it.


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 21, 2003)

If I remember correctly the original studies were done with Twinlabs ZMA Fuel.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 8, 2003)

Men, you need to make sure you aren't taking in 100milligrams or more of Zinc daily... it can promote prostate cancer... while zinc found naturally in food shows no damaging effects... check your vitamins and supplements for the amount of zinc... taking in more than 100milligrams a day can be a negative thing... it's even been shown that too much zinc can block Selenium's role in preventing prostate cancer...

I know zinc is a good thing, but just make sure you aren't overdoing it...


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Umm...Hee...
> 
> You're suppose to take it on an empty stomach and 30 to 45 min. before bedtime





i think thats what he said, if your betime meal is 10-15 mins before you go to bed then taking it 20 - 30 mins before your bedtime meal is taking it on a empty stomatch 30 to 45 mins before bedtime


----------



## Pepper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have re-started taking ZMA before bed time and I would have to agree that it does in fact help you sleep.

It is now on my "regular" supplement shopping list.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 31, 2004)

finished a bottle, didn't notice anything at all while on it...


----------



## plouffe (Feb 1, 2004)

For sleep I just use Melatonin. Now that stuff is cheap.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 25, 2004)

I just bought some Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc pills that I take in the morning and before bed. It was 4.99 at Target.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

Can someone tell me how this is any different from the zinc and magnesium i get in my daily multi?


----------



## Testosterone (Mar 25, 2004)

I only take pure Zinc 30 mg as Zinc Sulphate Capsules and still get decent results.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 25, 2004)

Never gave me much results in the gym, but i've been getting the best sleep of my life.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 25, 2004)

Will it make it harder to wake up?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Will it make it harder to wake up?




It does not for me.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Will it make it harder to wake up?




No, I wakeup feeling rejuvinatied if anything.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 25, 2004)

True, Thanks


----------



## propho (Mar 25, 2004)

I have been using zma for a while I'm sad when I don't have it.. definately helps me sleep.. but now I also take melatonin before I sleep.. dunno if that works but I take it anyway..

I love my sleep =P and I will do anything to make better use of it..


----------



## instant (Mar 25, 2004)

I think I can wake up easier feeling better - for that alone it is a great supplement, I don't think it helps out much in the weight room but for aiding sleep and recovery for the price I like it.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 26, 2004)

well, it is rather expensive for a mineral supplement.  And some companies still insist on putting the word " anabolic " either on the label or in the adverts for it.  by their reckoning, a banana would be anabolic and so would kale.  
as a mineral supplement, i'd rate it a 3 out of 10.  i can get equiv amount of minerals/zinc for about 1/3 or 1/4 of the price.


----------



## ah1 (Apr 26, 2004)

ZMA is a supplement containing zinc monomethionine aspartate, magnesium asparate and vitamin B-6 in precise ratios and is produced by a company called SNAC System. They own the trademark - ZMA???. They license and sell this material to many supplement companies that are then allowed to market the product using the ZMA name. If you feel like you should try ZMA make sure it is the real stuff by SNAC Systems and not a knockoff. Only the ZMA made by SNAC Systems has the formulation used in the research literature. It's not that expensive and could be worth the cost of admission. Remember, do not fall for the knockoffs out there. If you want to know if ZMA will work for you, you need to use the real deal. Companies might tell you that theirs is the same as SNAC's, but they're not.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

If they are licensing and selling the raws then it should be the same formulation, otherwise someone is not getting what they are paying for.


----------



## plouffe (May 11, 2004)

Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc - 4.99 for like 40-60 servings... That's the way to go.


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ah1 *_
> make sure it is the real stuff by SNAC Systems and not a knockoff. Only the ZMA made by SNAC Systems has the formulation used in the research literature. It's not that expensive and could be worth the cost of admission.



If you believe that then you have no idea how the supplement industry works, nor the true prices of raw materials and what it costs to produce a supplements.

Example: Muscle-Tech sells Hyroxycut for $40 a bottle, I can get the exact same formula with the exact same ingrediants made for me (my company), even with my own label for around $6 a bottle.

When you pay $40 a bottle for a fat burner you're paying for the pro bodybuilder sponsors that promote the product, the magazine ads, the salaries of the employees running the company, etc.


----------



## nR_Kris (May 12, 2004)

so ZMA boost ur test's level right?


----------



## ah1 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> If you believe that then you have no idea how the supplement industry works, nor the true prices of raw materials and what it costs to produce a supplements.
> 
> Example: Muscle-Tech sells Hyroxycut for $40 a bottle, I can get the exact same formula with the exact same ingrediants made for me (my company), even with my own label for around $6 a bottle.


Yes totally agree you do pay more for many brand name supplements due to sponsorship and advertising deals than you need to. The price of generic ingredients is very very low, eg Pakistan, Far East. Many companies will use the cheapest ingredients possible but charge the customer a premium.
The only reason that I said to use SNAC product is that this is the company that patented the ingredients used in the original research. If you think that you are paying for product ???x??? with listed ingredients ???x??? and it doesn???t have the ingredients or purity claimed then what are you paying for?
If you paid for these items separate and mixed them and got the same results and you saved yourself money then no one has sold you short.


> _*Originally posted by nR_Kris *_
> so ZMA boost ur test's level right?


??? In a double-blind, randomized study, researchers at Western Washington University found that male athletes supplemented with ZMA during an 8-week period of intensive training had increased levels of muscle-building hormones and increased leg strength. Men who received three capsules of ZMA per day had increased levels of free testosterone, total testosterone and insulin-like growth factor (IGF-1), whereas men receiving placebo had decreased levels of testosterone and IGF-1. Leg strength and functional power were increased in those receiving ZMA and decreased in the group receiving placebo. Blood zinc and magnesium levels were also increased in the supplemented athletes.???
Source: Brilla LR, Conte V, Effects of a Novel Zinc-Magnesium Formulation on Hormones and Strength, Journal of Exercise Physiology, 3:26-36, 2000. 

Don't necessarily agree with the above study when real customers use ZMA.


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc - 4.99 for like 40-60 servings... That's the way to go.




It is worth while to go this route or so with a real ZMA?  What doesage for the calicum mag, zinc?
Also I have only used ZMass with some decent results considering what it is.  Is ZMass worth the money or should I got with another cheaper ZMA?  What about cyclo ZMass? 
THanks


----------



## plouffe (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> It is worth while to go this route or so with a real ZMA?  What doesage for the calicum mag, zinc?
> Also I have only used ZMass with some decent results considering what it is.  Is ZMass worth the money or should I got with another cheaper ZMA?  What about cyclo ZMass?
> THanks




Well what I've seen with CMZ supplments is that each pill is 33% of your daily serving. So normally I'd take 5-6 pills each night, then a 1-2 after lifting.


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

so that doesnt really work out to be cost effecientas opposed to ZMass, so I guess my question is now, Is ZMass worth the extra money as opposed to other ZMAs??
Also how long should you run this for?  What kinda of cycling if any is most common among users here?


----------



## rrgg (May 19, 2004)

Zmass is fairly cheap at dpsnutrition.com (when compared to other zma products)


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> You needed one more option - "used it and it produced "some" positive results. I had to say good but in reality it was minor to moderate.


Need to add another one as well...

I just started using ZMA, to soon to determine the results yet.

Or

I've been using ZMA, but with all the other truckloads of pills I take I can't determine if it is doing any good or not?


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 16, 2004)

X Ring said:
			
		

> so that doesnt really work out to be cost effecientas opposed to ZMass, so I guess my question is now, Is ZMass worth the extra money as opposed to other ZMAs??


I have the same question.  Any thoughts would be helpful.  Price wise Cyclo Zmass and Zmass PM are similar, but what added benefits do they bring to the table.

The dreams I have on ZMA are ridiculous.  It's sometimes almost like an acid trip.


----------



## rrgg (Jun 16, 2004)

I think you've been taking the sister product ZMAcid.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 17, 2004)

funny


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 28, 2004)

I actually like GNC's ZMA supplement...it has hops and valarian root added to increase the deep sleep.

It is a great supplement for any lifter to be taking as zinc and magnesium defeciencies are common, especially in lifters and are needed for test production and about 250 other enzymatic reactions in the body....many dealing with protein utilization.

the original clinical studies were done on NFL players and it was found that about 95% of them were low on zinc and magnesium if i remember correctly.

They then supplemented with ZMA and found fairly dramatic increases in strength and a decrease in recovery time.

Take it...it's cheap and important.

IMO you dont need any magical supplemnt either...just zinc and magnesium should be effective...but the studies were done with the aspartate form in a certain ratio along with B-6....so if you want to make sure you are getting the right stuff go ahead and buy it together...like i said...GNC's brand is great and cheap. ($16).


----------



## thejames (Jun 30, 2004)

calcium keeps you from absorbing the zinc and magnesium, so taking it with calcium would be a bad idea.


----------



## LAM (Jun 30, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Most people new to supps think that if they take ZMA it will make them have big muscles. This is not what it is intended for. To say it doesn't work is not fair. It does what it was intended to do, which is aid in Zinc supplementation (heavy lifting depletes it) and aid deep sleep to aid better growth. You might not see results, but you will get them over a period of time. IMO, it is a supp worth taking.


exactly...

IMO long time athletes have more positive results with a lot of supplements as they are more in tune with their bodies and can actually tell if this or that supplement has a positive effect...


----------



## wkirby (Jul 2, 2004)

This may seem silly, but since it elevated Testosterone levels, how do you guys think this will relate to hair loss? 

Thanks,
Will


----------



## LAM (Jul 3, 2004)

having elevated test levels has no direct effect on 5AR and DHT...


----------



## Dephyr (Jul 5, 2004)

For the men use 3 capsules (for women take 2) all once at the same time before bed? Is that true? I've read about ZMA without direction in the link. I'm pretty new and thinking to buy one.

Dephyr


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 20, 2004)

But, who wants to go to bed on an empty stomach? I could sure use the help sleeping, but don't want to wake up hungry in the middle of the night.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 20, 2004)

What does it have in it? Is it a pro hormone or any type of hormone? How does it effect the body most important cause I would not want to take it too long and lower my test....


----------



## rrgg (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmmm... I don't think you really have to have an empty stomach.  Just don't drink milk before you go to bed (or something with calcium or some other mineral that will offset the Z/M/A)  Just a guess.


----------



## LAM (Jul 21, 2004)

rrgg said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I don't think you really have to have an empty stomach.  Just don't drink milk before you go to bed (or something with calcium or some other mineral that will offset the Z/M/A)  Just a guess.



calcium and zinc compete for absorption.  that is why you should take ZMA on an empty stomach then follow it up with a meal/shake 30 minutes later..


----------



## LAM (Jul 21, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> What does it have in it? Is it a pro hormone or any type of hormone? How does it effect the body most important cause I would not want to take it too long and lower my test....



ZMA helps to increase the bodies own natural test production.  As it does not effect the HPTA axis it does not suppress endegenous testosterone production.  there is no reason to cycle ZMA, you can take it daily for the rest of your life just like you do a multi-vitamin..


----------



## rrgg (Jul 21, 2004)

LAM-- Like I said, no calcium.  I think you misread my posting.


----------



## Downtown Guy (Jul 27, 2004)

HoldDaMayo said:
			
		

> Men, you need to make sure you aren't taking in 100milligrams or more of Zinc daily... it can promote prostate cancer... while zinc found naturally in food shows no damaging effects... check your vitamins and supplements for the amount of zinc... taking in more than 100milligrams a day can be a negative thing... it's even been shown that too much zinc can block Selenium's role in preventing prostate cancer...
> 
> I know zinc is a good thing, but just make sure you aren't overdoing it...




Thanks for the warning, Mayo.  Prostate Cancer taint good for the sex life.


----------



## Downtown Guy (Jul 27, 2004)

plouffe said:
			
		

> I just bought some Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc pills that I take in the morning and before bed. It was 4.99 at Target.




Plouffe, what I'm hearing from other posters is that calcium should not be taken with the magnesium and zinc since calcium inhibits the uptake of the other two minerals.   I also have some with this mix. 

What do you vitamin and mineral experts say?  Should we throw them away and buy ZMA?  Also, if calcium is a problem here, why do the dumbass vitamin manufacturers combine minerals that will interfere with the uptake of the others in the mix?


----------



## rrgg (Jul 27, 2004)

> Men, you need to make sure you aren't taking in 100milligrams or more of Zinc daily... it can promote prostate cancer



What if you're deficient in zinc in the first place?  I have to wonder if the 100mg limit applies to sedentary men or everyone.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 28, 2004)

So I couldn't take my Nitro-Tech Nightime with ZMA because it has milk that sucks,,, Anyway around that..........


----------



## Randy (Sep 5, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I feel stupid saying this but I never heard of it.


Your joking right FS? 


I couldn't vote in the poll cause I have taken it long enough for me to notice any results one way or another. I will be taking it again though. As it is I take so many pills you would think I am a pharmacy or something  ZMA has always been a bodybuilding recommended nutrient to take though.  Good Stuff..


----------



## Aussie_Dude (Sep 5, 2004)

-Increased muscle strength 11.6%, while placebo strength increased only 4.6% (a 2.5-fold difference) (Babsiegirl)
 and
finished a bottle, didn't notice anything at all while on it...(hold da mayo)

Just curious to know if anyone else can give there view on this. One view said it works very well and one view saids dont waste your money


----------



## BritChick (Sep 5, 2004)

heeholler said:
			
		

> Taking ZMA 30 to 45 minutes on an empty stomach prior to bedtime is correct. If You take ZMA take it first prior to meal containing calcium.



I take ZMA and the directions on the bottle tell me to take it on an empty stomach and NOT with calcium


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I take ZMA and the directions on the bottle tell me to take it on an empty stomach and NOT with calcium



i think he means if u must have calcium before bed (ie milk) take the ZMA before the calcium rather than after the calcium

so.. have the zma then your bedtime snack then go to bed, rather than the bedtime snack then the zma then bed, if that make sense?

obviously for optimum results avoid having any calcium before bedtime


----------



## BritChick (Sep 5, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> i think he means if u must have calcium before bed (ie milk) take the ZMA before the calcium rather than after the calcium
> 
> so.. have the zma then your bedtime snack then go to bed, rather than the bedtime snack then the zma then bed, if that make sense?
> 
> obviously for optimum results avoid having any calcium before bedtime



Cool, thanks... I tend to take the ZMA right before I hit the sack on an empty stomach with nothing to eat after... definately sleeping more soundly these days.  I've also noticed significant gains both in gains and strength but I also started taking Pro HGH and Tribulus at the same time as the ZMA... not sure what's working but something is!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2004)

Calcium interferes with the absorption of ZMA.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.t-nation.com

They sell ZMA for like 9 bucks a bottle I think.  It is supposed to be superior.  Btw, what does everyone think about biotest supps?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 4, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> http://www.t-nation.com
> 
> They sell ZMA for like 9 bucks a bottle I think. It is supposed to be superior. Btw, what does everyone think about biotest supps?


 Alot of their shit is overpriced and underdosed, but I can't say for the ZMA, ive never used it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2005)

So, i think the overall consensus is a general "YES" on de ZMA, all opposed, say "NAY"

i feel powerful... lol yeah, you guys sold me, im gonna check out ON's ZMA


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 23, 2005)

ZMA is worthless unless you have sleeping troubles, anything else is placebo effect. Lets ban ZMA threads


----------



## redspy (Jan 25, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ZMA is worthless unless you have sleeping troubles, anything else is placebo effect. Lets ban ZMA threads


----------



## brokeass122 (Jan 26, 2005)

for sleep i would rather take relax all by mrm that stuff works amazing and gives me some crazy ass dreams i think zma is over rated because relaxall will work a million times better for sleep and thats all i would ever want zma for 

but thats just personally what i think if you have found good results on it more power to you


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 27, 2006)

ALOT of people have sleep problems...


----------



## areacode516guy (Jan 29, 2006)

what dose  of  relax all do you take?The recommended  2-4  half hour before bed?

Thanks


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2006)

National Sleep Foundation reports 62% of people have problems with sleep.



Hence ZMA...


----------



## 240sx (Apr 24, 2006)

I tried to take ZMA , i could not sleep  cause i was up all night pissing,
so i tried to take it in the middle of the day and it did not feel right.
Then i tried it again 6 month later and i was up all night pissing again.


----------

